# Should have known Better !



## Zanda

As posted earlier I bought a Clarke Variable speed scroll saw, and it died.
It died after around four hours of use.
When I took it back to Machine Mart, I (against my better judgement) elected tp take a replacement saw, also a Clarke.

The second Saw died after around three or so hours of use, it started to slow down when under load, to the point that it actually stopped, (this whilst cutting hardboard) if I turned it off for a couple of minutes, and restarted it was ok for a couple of minutes then started to slow down under load again, anyways I decided enough is enough, and took it back to Machine Mart, The guy behind the counter came out with a good un 
"well whats tha want to do abart it" answer was simple enough " cash back pls" lol.
Now this isn't a bash Machine Mart exercise, they did all that could be expected, so fair enough.

It is however a beware of Clarke Scroll Saw's warning, my experience is that Clarkes saws are dire, and I certainly won't be going anywhere near them again, but thats what lifes about I guess, learning from experiences.

So it's back to waiting til I can get that better saw, so I can continue my learning process, oh well hey ho there ya go lol


----------



## big soft moose

if you forego variable speed (which isnt essential i rarely alter mine) this one from Axminster Power is roughly the same price as the clarke and a much better bit of kit so you could get it without waiting

also axminster deliver nationally generally within 24 hours (though obviouly working days only) and you can order online so no need to worry if there isnt an axi near you (and they use couriers so will be unaffected by the postal strike)


----------



## Zanda

Thanks BSM, I'll go and have a look online at the axminster, well ya live n learn huh lol


----------



## trumpetmonkey

I just got the basic Clarke model, not variable, cos I needed to get on with something quick. I'm cutting out heart shapes and lovespoons then further curving/sanding/ polishing them for a craft fair. Does the job well enough for now and been using it for fairly long periods for a few days, no cutting out.

It's clearly not the best machine though, fairly slow cutting, and the cut drifts consistently if I try to do a straight line, not entirely sure why. otherwise as i said it's doing the job ok for now for not a lot of money. Got it firmly screwed down to a solid workbench.


----------



## trumpetmonkey

PS...

that axminster model someone mentioned is so thoroughly identical in almost every physical detail to the basic clarke model... SURELY they must be coming out of the same factory?

see for yourself:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... -saw/path/

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product.asp? ... =1&jump=44


----------



## JohnBailey

They probably are. It's been common practice for far eastern manufacturers to make the same machines for a whole range of customers for some time. It only gets better when you go into the professional grade models. 

The better brands tend to spend a little extra, and get better quality. Clarke are pretty much the bottom end of the line. Personally, I'd just about trust a hammer from them, but nothing more complex. 

For an extra £20 you could get the SIP, including delivery, which seems to be the saw everybody here recommends.

http://www.toolsave-sip.co.uk/product.p ... =sip+01373


----------



## StevieB

> It's clearly not the best machine though, fairly slow cutting, and the cut drifts consistently if I try to do a straight line, not entirely sure why



Are you using Clarke blades as well? Try a decent blade and see whether you get a more acceptable cut rate. The drift is due to the way cheap/poor quality blades tend to be stamped from sheet stock which leaves a burr on one side. Try flying dutchman blades from Mike - I suspect it will improve your work no end.

Steve


----------



## trumpetmonkey

JohnBailey":2dkyb9hl said:


> For an extra £20 you could get the SIP, including delivery, which seems to be the saw everybody here recommends.



I've been wondering about SIP tools - are they ok then? I agree with you opinion of Clarke tools, I just needed this scroll saw quick and took my chances.

Thanks for the tip on the blades Stevieb, yes they are Clarke ones, sounds like that's the problem. Who's Mike and how do I get those blades?

Any scrollsaw enthusiasts out there might be interested in this article:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/communi...sdmh=dm17.431553&esrc=nwwood&email=2348114776


----------



## Mouse

trumpetmonkey said:


> I've been wondering about SIP tools - are they ok then? I agree with you opinion of Clarke tools, I just needed this scroll saw quick and took my chances.
> Thanks for the tip on the blades Stevieb, yes they are Clarke ones, sounds like that's the problem. Who's Mike and how do I get those blades?]quote
> 
> I use a SIP 01373 16" and Mikes Flying Dutchman blades. It is probably one of the best saws at the lower price end. Check out my posts.
> 
> Mike is in the states at http://www.mikesworkshop.com/
> you can order using his online form or mail him if you have any queries.
> His shipping is at cost and very quick. I paid about $3 postage for about 180 blades.


----------



## Smudger

My wife has got an old Clarke (she was given it) and says it is fine, if a bit crude and noisy, and will do some jobs that her Hegner finds tough. Variability in manufacturing, or possibly old ones were nailed together properly?


----------



## JohnBailey

trumpetmonkey":fkb5fvap said:


> JohnBailey":fkb5fvap said:
> 
> 
> 
> For an extra £20 you could get the SIP, including delivery, which seems to be the saw everybody here recommends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering about SIP tools - are they ok then? I agree with you opinion of Clarke tools, I just needed this scroll saw quick and took my chances.
Click to expand...


Can't speak from personal experience, but pretty much every request for advice gets recommended the SIP that Mouse mentioned as the £100 ish price band. And as there have not been a flurry of posts about how wrong the advice was, It's good enough for me. 

The model seems to be out of stock at the moment, or I'd have one to comment on directly. At least one place has told me they are expecting a new batch by the 9th of March, so fingers crossed. 

The big problem with tools these days is that most of them are made in far eastern factories, and the company that sells them usually only get to make a few changes. 

Personally, I prefer cast iron tables when I can get them, so this is why I'm waiting for the Sip instead of any of the other dozen or so that look identical.


----------



## Mouse

JohnBailey":10hajqdl said:


> Personally, I prefer cast iron tables when I can get them, so this is why I'm waiting for the Sip instead of any of the other dozen or so that look identical.



Hi John
The table on mine is definitely non ferrous.
I wonder if they have made some changes for the latest batch as they also say in all the blurbs it has a quick blade change, unless they class an allen bolt and T wrench quick change.

Just read the manual for mine, :lol: In there it says it is an aluminium table. It is however a good quality casting and dead flat in all planes.


----------



## JohnBailey

Mouse":tfz92spl said:


> Hi John
> The table on mine is definitely non ferrous.
> I wonder if they have made some changes for the latest batch as they also say in all the blurbs it has a quick blade change, unless they class an allen bolt and T wrench quick change.



Wonderful.. I even checked the description here just before I posted so I didn't mix it up with the dozen or so others. http://www.toolsave-sip.co.uk/product.p ... =sip+01373 Cast iron table mentioned in both the description and the spec. 

I may look at a few others again..



> Just read the manual for mine, :lol: In there it says it is an aluminium table. It is however a good quality casting and dead flat in all planes.



Thanks for the info. I think I'll find something inanimate to swear at now..


----------



## Mouse

I have just checked the SIP group site catalogue here http://www.sip-group.com/catalogue09/153.pdf It says it has a cast table (which it has),no mention of iron though,and quick tension release (which it has).It also says it has a quick blade change system, but looks the same as mine (before my mod)

Seems some of the re-sellers interpretations are way out. :roll:


----------



## JohnBailey

Mouse":3sm7evzl said:


> I have just checked the SIP group site catalogue here http://www.sip-group.com/catalogue09/153.pdf It says it has a cast table (which it has),no mention of iron though,and quick tension release (which it has).It also says it has a quick blade change system, but looks the same as mine (before my mod)
> 
> Seems some of the re-sellers interpretations are way out. :roll:



Or more likely, they get a standard promotion pack which has a set of pictures and some text when the product is launched.But nobody bothers updating it when specifications change. 

I was looking at the Sealy version's manual, and there are at least two variations shown. One with a cam operated tensioner, and another with a knob and a pair of recesses for the detachable blade holders.


----------



## Mouse

Just looked at this one Sealey SM1302 . Only difference to mine is the paint colour, and the price.


----------



## JohnBailey

Mouse":uxr6ch49 said:


> Just looked at this one Sealey SM1302 . Only difference to mine is the paint colour, and the price.



Ahh.. But that's just the picture.

Don't pay any attention.. I'm just annoyed that the description didn't match the product. Probably doesn't make much difference to functionality. The place I'm thinking of buying from is only about 4-5 miles away from me, so I may get a cab back there and see it before I buy.


----------



## Mouse

If you have one that close I dont think you should even think about it, definately go and check it out.


----------



## JohnBailey

Mouse":34pgk38i said:


> If you have one that close I dont think you should even think about it, definately go and check it out.



Yep. Just another few weeks until the SIPs are back in stock, (I hope) so a quick phone call followed by the joys of a wheelchair on public transport and I'll know for sure.


----------



## BMac

John,

Slightly off topic but still to do with you buying a saw. I have a friend in Bromley who is disabled and uses taxis all the time because she only pays £1 and the taxi company claims the rest from the council. Is that scheme available across London or is it just Bromley? I'm thinking of the hassle you will have trying to get a saw home. Would it be possible to have the saw delivered?

Brendan


----------



## JohnBailey

BMac":23cxlfvl said:


> John,
> 
> Slightly off topic but still to do with you buying a saw. I have a friend in Bromley who is disabled and uses taxis all the time because she only pays £1 and the taxi company claims the rest from the council. Is that scheme available across London or is it just Bromley? I'm thinking of the hassle you will have trying to get a saw home. Would it be possible to have the saw delivered?
> 
> Brendan



Hi Brendan
I know the scheme you mean. It is London wide as far as I know, but when I used it years ago, it drove me nuts. I lost count of the times I was waiting hours for the black cab to arrive, if at all. I gave it up when they cut the number of trips to 20 a year or something equally daft. Thanks for thinking of me though. Much appreciated. 

I'm more agile than I look, so public transport to Croydon, and a minicab back. Hopefully with saw..


----------

